# World of Warcraft



## ChrisC (Dec 30, 2008)

Before any of you say anything, I'm truly wanting to know what this is all about.

What is World of Warcraft? Is it like the original Warcraft games? How much do you have to pay, in both money and time from your life. Will it run on Linux? Don't use Micro$hite.

I only ask as someone if offering an account on the recycle your stuff forum. I'm kind of tempted.


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (Dec 30, 2008)

http://www.urban75.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=257776&highlight=world+warcraft

You pay £8.99 a month and its like the original Warcraft games and its also about as addictive as crack... I guess...


----------



## ChrisC (Dec 30, 2008)

Cheers, I'll have butchers at that.


----------



## ChrisC (Dec 30, 2008)

Reading through that. I don't think I'll bother, I like reading literature. I can see this causing me to lose the time to read good books, which is more fulfilling.

No. Not for me thank you.


----------



## Daniel (Dec 30, 2008)

Good move, I knew a guy who gave a blowie for a new suit of armour. True story


----------



## ChrisC (Dec 30, 2008)

LOL


----------



## Cloud (Jan 3, 2009)

It can be a huge help in getting rid of anxiety and as long as you dont combine it with drugs can help mask drug cravings.

It is highly addictive but healthier than drugs... well untill you have been sat in a chair in the dark for a year, put on three stone and lost all contact with anyone as you can't answer the phone during that raid your in nor do you want to talk about anything other than DPS stats.

I played the last few days in the morning instead of a valium and it is very effective.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jan 3, 2009)

I played the trial, and uninstalled it. It was instantly engrossing, even though there's not really that much too it, and I thought I like having a job and a girlfriend so better to leave it alone...


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (Jan 4, 2009)

I must say I have cancelled my sub. I have been on it waaay too much since October. I managed to avoid it most of this year... 3 months of WoW has been quite enough. Got to 80 and did a few raids.. now I can't be arsed. 


...well maybe one quick go before the sub completely runs out.....


----------



## ChrisC (Jan 4, 2009)

Sounds like this could be a serious addiction problem.


----------



## ChrisC (Jan 7, 2009)

I met a friend last night. Who told me he lost his job because of World of Warcraft. He said it was like a drug. Staying up at rediculous hours waiting for a drop, whatever that means. He doesn't play it anymore, mainly because it was a becoming a problem and also because he said something about every time you build up your character, you get a new expansion pack that comes out which means you have to build up you character again.

Sounds horrendous to me.


----------



## Kanda (Jan 7, 2009)

ChrisC said:


> Sounds like this could be a serious addiction problem.



Yes, it can.

I used to play Everquest 40 hours a week as well as work full time!!


----------

